# Maracyn 2 other options as I can't find any where



## Julianzh (Jul 28, 2011)

amazon should have it.

edited: oh mind, even amazon dont have it now.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I just did a quick search, they are no longer making Maracyn 2. Its been taken and sold out of many of the main suppliers.


----------



## sewoeno (Apr 12, 2014)

pretty sure i saw this at my lfs earlier today


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

sbarbee54 said:


> Anyone know of alternative of this that is the same or similar. I always keep this on hand. Found it is the best cure for my discus and shrimp. Summer is coming so I like to have some on hand. I can't find it anywhere, shows out of stock every where.


i kindly asked my doctor to prescribe me human erythromicin. he had a laugh when i explained why i need it, after that he gave me prescription


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Sewoeno if you find some buy it and I will buy it from you plus shipping to me


----------



## sewoeno (Apr 12, 2014)

sbarbee54 said:


> Sewoeno if you find some buy it and I will buy it from you plus shipping to me


alright i'm going back in there today after 1. i'll double check i'm even right.

wait i jsut found it? http://tiedshop.com/p/4025944/Freshwater Maracyn-2 Powder 8 Pk-%2d%2d-2TXO000TM6FKJ98.html 

is that it?


----------



## jmhk (May 3, 2013)

Maracyn 1 is erythromicin (for gram positive). Maracyn 2 is minocycline/minocin - a type of of tetracycline (for gram negative). I just got some off amazon last week, but they show out of stock now.

Not sure, but API T.C. Tetracycline may provide a similar function, though one place I read said that the minocycline version is more potent than regular tetracyclines.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

sewoeno said:


> wait i jsut found it? http://tiedshop.com/p/4025944/Freshwater Maracyn-2 Powder 8 Pk-%2d%2d-2TXO000TM6FKJ98.html
> 
> is that it?


 
I tried this one they email you and say they dont have stock



jmhk said:


> Maracyn 1 is erythromicin (for gram positive). Maracyn 2 is minocycline/minocin - a type of of tetracycline (for gram negative).
> Not sure, but API T.C. Tetracycline may provide a similar function, though one place I read said that the minocycline version is more potent than regular tetracyclines.


 
This minocycline/minocin works better with inverts

If any one finds some buy it and I will buy it from them


----------



## sewoeno (Apr 12, 2014)

sbarbee54 said:


> I tried this one they email you and say they dont have stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay i'll write you in a couple hours. i have a meeting at 12:30 that i HOPE doesn't last long (but the ladies talk foreverrrr) and i plan on stopping in after, i'll grab it. i'm POSITIVE that is the box i saw. i think its only 8 tho


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Grab up to 4 boxes and I will send you the money if it is 8ct if it is the 24 get 2


----------



## jmhk (May 3, 2013)

So would we be able to use the minocycline that is in the 100 mg capsules that vets use for cats/dogs? Just parcel it out into ten equal portions like we do the dog dewormer fenbendazole? These two sites require a prescription; maybe that is why it is being discontinued by Sentry Mardel. Your local vet could provide it....

http://www.allivet.com/p-3355-minocycline-100-mg-1-capsule.aspx?gclid=CLW1_vCMhr4CFRQaOgodFygAiQ

http://www.vetrxdirect.com/product/...313637323730&gclid=CInY_fGMhr4CFaMcOgodX0YAGw


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah I might try that with the vet


----------



## jmhk (May 3, 2013)

I didn't actually order, but looks like it may be in stock here:

https://shopping.nwseed.com/products/mardel-maracyn-two-powder-packets--freshwater--8ct-7097.html


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks bought the 3 packs, anyone else finds some let me know


----------



## Julianzh (Jul 28, 2011)

i hope there will be a good alternative to maracyan2, i only got 6 packets left.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, and that side emailed me and said they had none and they were sorry


----------



## Jesseter (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey everyone. A pet store near me has Maracyn plus by Mardel. Is this what everyone is talking about? It is in liquid form and is $16 a bottle.

Thanks,
Jesse


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

No the one we are looking for is call marycin 2 by mardal


----------



## ChadO (Apr 2, 2009)

I picked up two 8 count packages today from my LFS. They had one left. I might check a few other area stores as well.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Bummer. This stuff was the best on the market for bacterial infections in shrimp.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I am stock piling got 2 8 count packs and 1 24

I think we all need to email sentry/mardal


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow, they're all gone ._. Any idea why they were discontinued? Earlier this year all I could find was maracyn 2 when I wanted maracyn 1 and now I don't even have a choice lol. 
How well does maracyn 1 work with shrimp?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Never used it on shrimp. I have had nothing but the best luck with marycin 2. So never tried anything else


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

when did Mardel stop making it? its sold out almost everywhere here as well. though i did find my LFS had some 24 pk boxes. bought 10 of them and stuffed in freezer. unfortunatly it expires this month and tetracycline's go bad once expired. i am hoping there is a pretty large safety factor in the time before it goes bad since it was originally for human use.


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

what about this brand http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4615+4629+16818&pcatid=16818


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

as the box shows its tetracycline, while maracyn 2 is minocycline (tetracycline based). most shrimp keepers want minocycline because its been proven to be invert safe.


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

oh


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

would this work ? http://www.emedoutlet.net/antibiotics/buy-minocycline


----------



## tdang (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey guys found this

AQUATIC MINOCYCLINE 100mg. 50 COUNT USP ANTIBIOTIC

Do you think this is what we are looking for?


----------



## jmhk (May 3, 2013)

I checked with my vet and she said they don't carry minocycline themselves, but when I need more, she would give me a prescription that can be filled by one of the online vet supply places such as this: 

http://www.allivet.com/p-3355-minocy...FRQaOgodFygAiQ

http://www.vetrxdirect.com/product/v...FaMcOgodX0YAGw


----------



## silva_unt (Apr 27, 2011)

Is there an API alternative or any other alternative currently at petsmart/petco?

I had 6 pkts left and used them all to does my 30g tank for a day 1 treatment. Looked yesterday at both petsmart/petco and discovered there was no more  Looked online, gone...then i found this thread. 

I had a cory swimming upside down on sat so i treated the tank. He already looks better...but not a full treatment.


----------

